
EFF's DES Cracker FAQ (1998) - brudgers
https://w2.eff.org/Privacy/Crypto/Crypto_misc/DESCracker/HTML/19980716_eff_des_faq.html
======
DonHopkins
It's called "Deep Crack" \-- because it proved there was a deep crack in the
US Government's export policies.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Crack](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Crack)

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/61/Chip300.j...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/61/Chip300.jpg)

------
yuhong
I wonder how a 64-bit KASUMI cracker today would compare.

------
evrim
change the order of s-boxes and crack. it was my homework.

